# Need for Speed PS4 Controller Einstellung



## Shmendrick (6. November 2015)

Weiß jemand ob bei NFS für dis Ps4 was gestern rauskam es Möglich ist die Belegung am Controller zu ändern?Irgendwie scheint die Einbrannt zu sein.


----------



## Shmendrick (7. November 2015)

Huh 199 Hits und niemand weiß was? 

Naja das wars dann vorerst mit Need for Speed  (zur Info hab mehrere bandscheibenvorfälle im Hals und die Strahlen rechts in den Arm Finger und auf einen Nerv drauf der im Mittelfinger Ringfinger endet,hatte nach 2 Std gestern gepflegte Schmerzen in der hand,so ist das nicht Spielbar für mich)


----------



## Galford (7. November 2015)

Das Problem ist halt, dass viele hier wohl eher auf die PC Version warten. Ich hätte dir gerne geholfen, aber ich warte ebenso auf die PC Version.

Ich weiß es leider nicht aus eigener Erfahrung, aber ich hatte auch schon gelesen, dass man schon in den Konsolenversionen von Rivals die Steuerung nicht umstellen konnte. Die PC Version von Rivals lass ich jetzt mal unkommentiert. 
Es würde mich also nicht überraschen, wenn es hier im neuen NFS genauso wäre, immerhin sind beide Spiele von Ghost Games.


----------



## Shmendrick (7. November 2015)

Sehr Ärgerlich sowas,werds wohl wieder verkaufen.Naja habs bei Gamestop geholt mal gucken wie hoch sie es mir anrechnen.

War zwar an Black Ops am überlegen aber das hat ja auch eingie Probleme das man es zum Laufen bekommt.


----------



## gaini (3. Januar 2016)

die tasten kannst du nich verändern auf der ps4


----------

